# FreeBSD as a development platform



## bsdforever (Nov 27, 2008)

Which langage are you using ? Is someone using a langage for wich no compiler/interpreter is available under FreeBSD ?


----------



## dap (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm using x86 ASM, C, C++, Java and Python.
The only problem is that I couldn't find a COBOL compiler for FreeBSD that accepts the sources we write at school (with a proprietary compiler). I guess that COBOL must be quite standardized, maybe I just don't know how to write portable code with it. But it's not like I want to dig in this horrible language anyway. :x
The tool I use the most is Emacs. I also use SCons and Doxygen.
What I like with FreeBSD is that with only the first CD I have a quite complete programming environment with GCC, vi, common headers and libaries, Python and so on.


----------



## Eponasoft (Nov 28, 2008)

I use gcc for software development, and am working on a BASIC compiler for BSD. BASIC is under-represented in Unix altogether, and there don't appear to actually be any BASIC compilers for BSD, just a small amount of interpreters that "also compile in BSD". I don't use any other languages or compilers though, and I don't really know how many other languages are under-represented here.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 28, 2008)

I use C, Java, PHP and Python. Everything with Eclipse.


----------



## christian (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm using C, C++, Python, (Object-)Pascal/Lazarus (school only) and sometimes BASIC (sometimes we use it for simple physical simulations).
Compilers:
C,C++:  GNU Compiler
Python: Python 
Pascal: Freepascal (and the Delphi-like IDE Lazarus, based on FPC)
BASIC:  FreeBASIC (on Linux and FreeDOS)

Normally I use vim or GNU Emacs for programming, the only IDE I use is Lazarus for Freepascal.

Christian


----------



## Squall (Nov 30, 2008)

I've read that you're using gcc/g++ for your C and C++ codes.
I don't want to change the subject but I wanted to know, if there's a stable version of pcc (http://pcc.ludd.ltu.se/) will you use it instead of gcc for C and furthermore use g++ for your C++ codes?
I'm just interested because I'm not sure if it's better to use a compiler of BSD instead of GPL.


Thanks a lot~


----------



## Eponasoft (Nov 30, 2008)

pcc looks a little too immature to be trusted in a production environment. Is there anyone here with some real experience in using it?


----------



## Levenson (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm using C/C++ with SlickEdit. Now i begin trying Java with NetBeans.


----------



## alik (Dec 11, 2008)

I am using C and Python, sometimes sh or bash, currently learning Scheme. A long time ago (in a galaxy far far away) I used assembler, basic and pascal.

for code editing, compiling and debugging: VIM+GCC+GDB


----------



## rdivacky@ (Dec 16, 2008)

Eponasoft said:
			
		

> pcc looks a little too immature to be trusted in a production environment. Is there anyone here with some real experience in using it?



I am doing some work on making the fbsd world/kernel compile with pcc and (that's where most of my focus is) clang (of llvm)

I cant say that pcc is immature, it's just that its compile driver is not a gcc drop-in replacement, their C parser is quite good (as in - compiles most of the things I've tried). Beside, I'd recommend you to take a look at clang as this is the next big thing in C/C++ compilers I believe


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 17, 2008)

Hrm...not really a fan of VMs, even if it is low-level. Would take some real convincing and offer something that a traditional compiler can't offer AND produce faster, tighter code. And Apple backing it...hrm.


----------



## Djn (Dec 17, 2008)

When you use it to compile to native code, it's effectively just a normal compiler with an extra (ignorable) stage in the the middle.


----------



## hark (Dec 18, 2008)

Haskell, C and Python. Vim as the IDE.

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Perl yet.


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 19, 2008)

hark said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one's mentioned Perl yet.



Actually, I was just about to. Funny.

I've been writing tons of perl code lately on FreeBSD. Use VIM as my editor of choice.


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 20, 2008)

C/C++ using gcc/g++.

Common Lisp using SBCL, sometimes CMUCL.

/bin/sh

Some perl.

I once learned a huge number of languages but now I snapped into the opposite. In particular I can't really get into any of the usual scripting languages. It requires too my memory than I need for other things. I am pretty proficient in bourne shell and one-paragraph perl, and if it doesn't do I make a C++ program.

I always wanted to do a C++ scripting library modeled after scsh.


----------



## MG (Apr 19, 2009)

I love C, hate Perl and miss gwbasic.exe :e
Still watching for a nice replacement of bash and ee to write code.
I need better keyboard functions for select/copy/paste, but I don't like Vim or Emacs


----------



## mickey (Apr 19, 2009)

C, Java, Jasspa MicroEmacs, /bin/tcsh

What more would I need?


----------



## adeesent (Nov 26, 2009)

I love C (gcc) and use emacs as IDE. try to learn GDB.


----------



## Zare (Nov 26, 2009)

C, C++, perl, sh, php;

Standard toolset would be g(vim)/gcc/gdb/valgrind/dtrace.


----------



## adeesent (Nov 27, 2009)

And what about LLVM?? Anyone try it??


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 30, 2009)

For the little coding I do nowadays, perl is my first choice.  Expect is extremely useful for certain circumstances.  I've used FPC/Lazarus on windoze from time to time and like it.  Never really liked C/C++...

I've learned a dozen or more other languages, but don't really use them.  If I coded more, I likely would; I'm stuck in the role of the tech support guy taking care of my store for the foreseeable future though.    Wish I could code, but there's next to nothing in my area.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 8, 2009)

*llvm + clang*



			
				adeesent said:
			
		

> And what about LLVM?? Anyone try it??



I've been giving it a whirl lately. Got it installed and devel using geany.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Dec 9, 2009)

c/c++ and c++ guis with fltk/fluid, clisp, perl. soon to try QT.
tcl/tk, perl/tk perl/gtk (yuk).


----------

